# Returned my uberphone and the response from Uber



## kenlassen (Jul 11, 2014)

I returned my Uberphone two weeks ago, shortly after receiving it; never gave one "Uber ride" as a driver. When informed of the $10 per week charge coming up and the 20% discounted fares in San Diego, I decided to go solo with Lyft. 
As my Uber driver account still showed "activated", I requested deactivation. I cited the reasons for "quitting" being the $10 per week charge and lessened fares in SD. Two days later I received a response:

*Bob* (Uber)

Aug 17 12:20

Hi Kenneth,

I've deactivated your account per your request. We're in the process of launching a program through which drivers could use their own devices, and thereby avoid the additional device fee. Stay tuned - since we already have your account information it would be straightforward to get your account activated.

Best,
Bob

*So apparently one is not black listed for leaving the fold*


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

That's a pretty cordial deactivation reply! I've heard/seen much worse...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Quote: "We're in the process of launching a program through which drivers could use their own devices"

what are the odds that it is ios only? SF loves the apple drug.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

So far, it is apple only.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Which is odd, since Google is a heavy investor in Uber.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Which is odd, since Google is a heavy investor in Uber.


I'm sure that it's the freedom that Android allows that Uber doesn't like. For example running Uber and Lyft at the same time with the screen split.


----------



## steveh552 (Aug 15, 2014)

The guy that called me from uber told me they were beta testing driver apps for both iPhone and android in the San Diego market. Don't know how true it is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

steveh552 said:


> The guy that called me from uber told me they were beta testing driver apps for both iPhone and android in the San Diego market. Don't know how true it is.


IPhone is true. But you Have to Have 10 gig data plan at least. First time I've heard bout android beta testing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> IPhone is true. But you Have to Have 10 gig data plan at least. First time I've heard bout android beta testing.


Btw most data plans are 4G these days, with unlimited throttle down 3G thrown in. I believe I pay $10 extra for unlimited 4G.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Btw most data plans are 4G these days, with unlimited throttle down 3G thrown in. I believe I pay $10 extra for unlimited 4G.


makes sense


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> IPhone is true. But you Have to Have 10 gig data plan at least. First time I've heard bout android beta testing.


Why do you have to have 10gb? From what I have seen of the driver app it really is not a data pig.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

It is not a data hog. I believe I read on reddit uberdrivers that they require you to be able to allot 2gb for app use only.
Here is the original post

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2dykzu


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Android is being tested in SD, iphone app is out in SD.
You do need a lot of data to run the app, 2gig minimum for part time


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Android is being tested in SD, iphone app is out in SD.
> You do need a lot of data to run the app, 2gig minimum for part time


I drive half-time at best, and I don't think that the Uber iPhone has used more then about .4 GB in a month. Why would you need 2gb?


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I drive half-time at best, and I don't think that the Uber iPhone has used more then about .4 GB in a month. Why would you need 2gb?


How did you come up with that number?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I drive half-time at best, and I don't think that the Uber iPhone has used more then about .4 GB in a month. Why would you need 2gb?


I drive about 30-35 hour a week.
With Lyft, GPS and all my personal data use, I never go pass 0.5 GB


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't wait to ditch my phone. I plan to use my GPS as much as possible to minimize data use.


----------

